# Angeln Großenbrode/Sütel 2015



## Zanderdieb (27. August 2015)

*Moin Moin,*

ich suche hier noch ein paar #: die hier auch so verzweifelt nach Tipps und Tricks suchen um in Großenbrode/Sütel an schöne Fische kommen wie z.B. Dorsch/ Makrele/ Platte / Hering.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ein paar super Tipps.

Ich weis ja nicht wie es euch so dabei geht . Ich bin so manchmal raus gefahren und stand vor einem Berg fragen. Wo fahre Ich hin, was für ein Köder nehme Ich, wie tief fische Ich.

Dann gibt es ehrliche Angelgeschäfte die Dir wertvolle Tipps und Tricks verraten und dann habe Ich es selber schon erlebt es wird Dir alles erzählt nur um Ware zu verkaufen. Da gerade die Urlaubstage für den Geschäftsinhaber wichtig sind. 

Auf Langeland durfte Ich genau das Gegenteil erfahren. Dort ist das Angelgeschäft Top... Super Tipps -Tricks und Kniffe .... Dann gibt es noch dieses Anglerboard - Langeland 2015 ... Top .. dort werden einem immer und immer wieder super Tipps gegeben... Klar gibt es dort auch schon mal geflunkere ... aber das bekommt man dann schon mit. 

So eine Truppe würde Ich hier auch gerne aufbauen... Klar gibt es immer wieder Leute die nur mitlesen und sich die Rosinen raus picken und keine Tipps preis geben wollen. Aber Ich denke wir sind alle nur zu Urlauben dort und könnten uns damit gegenseitig helfen. Der eine kommt aus dem Urlaub ein andere fährt und so etwas belebt eigentlich so ein Forum... 

Also Leute lasst uns anfangen:

Auf was fischt Ihr? 

In welcher Tiefe?

Welcher Köder und welche Farben? 

Also Ich weis von Langeland dort waren
war die Hauptfarbe Schwarz/Rot oder Rot Schwarz oder Orange 

meistens hat man die mittleren Dorsche auf 18m gefangen und die großen auf 30-40 Meter .

Platte lagen wir immer bei 5-12m je nach Wetter.

Nur hier ist die Struktur ein wenig anders und die 

Tiefen erreicht man hier nicht. 

Was mich auch noch Interessiert... Wird zur Zeit überhaupt was gefangen... Wenn ja wo ?? 


Lasst schreiben und sprechen... oder schickt Bilder 

Vielleicht trifft man sogar den ein oder anderen am Wasser... Das war auf Langeland echt schön ... Dann hat man mal zusammen ein Bier getrunken oder gegrillt. 


*Wäre echt schön was von euch zu hören* |wavey:

LG

Karsten


----------



## elbetaler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln Großenbrode/Sütel 2015*

Leider scheint dein Bemühen auf wenig Resonanz zu stoßen.
 Dabei hast du sehr gut formuliert, auf was es dir ankommt. Allerdings möchte ich kritisieren, dass aktuell über Großenbrode parallel bereits diskutiert wird, wenn auch sich die Beiträge in Grenzen halten.
 Tut mir ja leid, aber das sind ausgetretene Pfade. Das wirst du ganz schnell selber feststellen, wenn du nur mal "Angeln Großenbrode" in die Suchfunktion beim AB eingibst.
 Vielleicht ist es besser, einen alten Trööt wieder hoch zu holen und an die vergangenen Beiträge anzuknüpfen?

 Mit Großenbrode verbinde ich viele schöne Erinnerungen, wobei meine "dolle" Zeit dort, schon paar Jährchen zurück liegt. Da gab es an der Marina diesen "Zeltplatz" in der heutigen Form noch nicht. Eine Handvoll Leute mit Caravan (wir auch) und paar Womos standen dort. Über die Jahre wurde es immer kommerzieller, sogar Caravans waren auf einmal nicht mehr erwünscht. Ab dann war mehrmals Dänemark unser Ziel. Trotzdem gab es aber immer wieder mal mit größerem Zeitabstand eine "Stippvisite" in Großenbrode mit eigenem Boot, aber ohne längere Aufenthalte.

 Und gefangen wurde auch immer was, mal mehr oder weniger. In der Caravan-Zeit lernte ich einen jungen Hamburger Angler dort kennen, der mit einer Pilothouse anreiste und auch häufig da war. Mit seinem Boot war es kein Thema, auch bei einer 3-4Bft zur Sagasbank zu fahren oder rüber zum Huk. Ich hingegen muss schon schönes Wetter zum rausfahren haben, da mein Kahn nun nicht so riesig ist.
 Jedenfalls gab es einige geile Ausfahrten, war ne schöne Zeit. Leider haben wir uns aus den Augen verloren, schade.

 Es war auch auffällig, dass viele der Angler keine Einheimischen gewesen sind. Natürlich gibt es genügend davon, aber diesen Run, wie zB. in Kühlungsborn, habe ich dort nicht erlebt. Aber es hat ja noch andere Möglichkeiten, um ein Boot zu slippen, zB. Heiligenhafen.


----------



## Zanderdieb (28. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln Großenbrode/Sütel 2015*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Leider scheint dein Bemühen auf wenig Resonanz zu stoßen.
> Dabei hast du sehr gut formuliert, auf was es dir ankommt. Allerdings möchte ich kritisieren, dass aktuell über Großenbrode parallel bereits diskutiert wird, wenn auch sich die Beiträge in Grenzen halten.
> Tut mir ja leid, aber das sind ausgetretene Pfade. Das wirst du ganz schnell selber feststellen, wenn du nur mal "Angeln Großenbrode" in die Suchfunktion beim AB eingibst.
> Vielleicht ist es besser, einen alten Trööt wieder hoch zu holen und an die vergangenen Beiträge anzuknüpfen?
> ...



Hallo Elbetaler,

 vielen Dank für deine Antwort... 

 Ich weis es gibt hier einige Threads, leider aber auch welche wo nur Koordinaten geschrieben werden dürfen ... der Rest dann raus geschnitten wurde oder wieder gelöscht wurde.. 

 Oder man kommt erst gar nicht rein und es wird nicht geantwortet... 


 Wenn du schreibst Sagabank , dort ist es aber nicht tief... Stehen die Dorsche nicht so tief dort??


----------



## elbetaler (28. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln Großenbrode/Sütel 2015*

Klar, auf der Untiefe ist es nicht so gut, wie an den Kanten.
 ...wenn man dort von einer "Kante" überhaupt sprechen kann. Eigentlich sind alle Strukturen bei entsprechender Tiefe, für die Fische interessant. Und Klein wird von Groß gefressen, deshalb sollte man auf Schwärme von Kleinfischen oder Tobse achten. Letztere kommen auch an die Oberfläche, was bei glatter See gut zu beobachten ist. Da diese Tobiasfische ihr Heil normalerweise am Grund suchen, oder sich sogar eingraben, könnte das ein Hinweis auf Räuber wie Dorsch oder Makrele sein. Genauso Ansammlungen von Seevögeln!
 Fakt ist, das die Dorsche doch noch relativ tief stehen, doch mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur kommen sie auch wieder in flacheres Wasser. Hast du das Futter gefunden, dann sind die Leos auch nicht weit.

 ...wenn von den Kuttern noch welche übrig gelassen worden.#c #h


----------



## Zanderdieb (28. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln Großenbrode/Sütel 2015*

Ok das ist verständlich.....  Ich bin halt von Langeland nur tiefe Gewässer gewohnt... Bist du heute immer noch Regelmäßig dort??  Köderfarben sind doch bestimmt genauso Rot/Schwarz oder ??

 Wie sieht es aus mit Mefos dort??


----------



## astacus (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln Großenbrode/Sütel 2015*

Ahoi,

also ich fische vor Grobro immer sehr leicht. 15-20 Gramm Mefo-Blinker in die Andrift hat sich bei mir bewährt. Im Sommer gehts zur 10 Meter Linie. Im Winter kommen die Dorsche auch schon mal sehr dicht unter Land. Bei wenig Wind ist die Sagasbank zu empfehlen. Platte gehen überall auf Wurm oder Fischfetzen.

Astacus


----------

